

Ask HN: We got an invite to TechStars for a day, should we go? - innominates

I created a new account for obvious reasons.<p>In light of this:<p>http://blog.aisleten.com/2009/04/06/what-we-did-to-not-get-into-techstars/<p>I think that we have about a 5% chance of getting in even if we go. Would it be better for us to just stay home and work on our product?
======
andrewhyde
(I'm with TS)

Keep in mind that attendance at TechStars For A Day is not required in order
to receive an invitation to participate in the program. It can obviously help,
but there are plenty of examples of companies that didn't attend and were
still invited to the program subsequently.

It is also a really fun day filled with a lot of smart people looking to help.
Plus Boulder is a fantastic place to visit (and live).

Let me know if you have any more questions or anyone wants some offline
answers andrew@techstars.org

------
jasonlbaptiste
you should probably go. you'll certainly meet some new smart people, get to
talk to other entrepreneurs, and have some sort of experience. It's good to
put yourself out there and experience new things. your product will still get
done, don't worry.

------
henryci
Reasons to go: \- Meet new entrepreneurs in your physical location or
technology space. \- Get free advice from great mentors. \- Be involved in the
community. \- Increase your chances if you apply next year by learning about
TechStars. \- 5% is significantly more likely than life happening, and yet
here we are.

Reasons not to go: \- You miss 8 hours of development, of which you'll
probably work for 4 at best. \- Might catch a cold from all the hand-shaking.

Seems like a no-brainer to me, but I'm biased because our company got in to
last year's Boston program.

------
andyjdavis
You may as well go. One day won't make any difference to your development in
the grand scheme of things. Better to go along and at least have the
opportunity to meet someone interesting.

------
quigebo
with an attitude like that, you wont get very far with your business. Figure
your startup has an even smaller chance of being successful but you still want
to pursue it, correct? Have faith in yourself because no one else will.

------
hiroprot
Come out, we'll have a beer :)

